# Late 40's Rollfast pictures



## Flat Tire (Sep 13, 2008)

Been cleaning up this Rollfast I picked up recently....serial# 14-EH...24960.   AF American Flyer headbadge. Still need to get the lights a little whiter so I'm workin on that today, also need a lens for the front light if anyone can help on that....theres a sticker on the downtube that says 'Mark of Quality" - "Polymerin Finish"....I googled Polymerin and got no results? Anyway thought you might enjoy the pics!


----------



## Flat Tire (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Flat Tire (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Flat Tire (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow!:eek: That's a sweet looking ride! ~Adam


----------



## Monark52 (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah,real nice. I love those little shifters. How does it ride?


----------



## Flat Tire (Sep 14, 2008)

Monark52 said:


> Yeah,real nice. I love those little shifters. How does it ride?




Well it rides nice except the pedal shafts are a little bent, which can really bug ya sometimes, I'm gonna fix that today,,,hopefully....


----------



## Classicriders (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow, great bike!  I have the catalog that features that bike.  Sweet original condition too!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Sep 17, 2008)

*Nice one!*

Nice find, thanks for posting the pics. I really like those balloon tire stick shifters.


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Sep 17, 2008)

the color combo is great..


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Polymerin*

from most of the old catalog pages I've seen, seems that most sellers were touting their 'special, new & improved' yada yada paint. And how much better it is than the other guys... They all seem to rust & flake the same to me! ~Adam


----------



## Oldbikes (Sep 18, 2008)

*Congrats!*

Great orig paint bike!  Thanks for sharing...


----------

